# About carry-on baggages



## jasper (Jan 28, 2017)

I am a student from Taiwan, and I am going to have my elective course in UM next month.

I am planning to take Wolverine 350-Chicago to Ann arbor(business class)

Because this train doesn't offer checked baggage service, I am wondering is that possible for me to bring a 29' luggage on train and is there any place I can place my luggage ?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, and there is storage space in the luggage rack above your seat, and near the entry door.


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Jan 28, 2017)

To add what the moderator had to say, you can bring up to four pieces of baggage on board: Two large and two small. I'd say put your bags above your seat, or on the shelf compartment near the exit doors if it is too large for the overhead.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 28, 2017)

Others have answered your question already. I just want to welcome you to Michigan. 

I used to live in Ann Arbor. It is a wonderful city, and UM's campus is gorgeous. If you are living near campus, there are many restaurants and shops downtown. It is also fairly easy to get around either on foot or on bicycle. Ann Arbor has a bus system as well.

Please feel free to ask me any questions you may have.

What program are you studying?


----------



## BCL (Jan 28, 2017)

You mean 28 inches (28")? I hope it's not 28 feet, since that won't fit through the door. If the largest dimension is 29 inches (with any handles and/or wheels) it's theoretically larger than the limit and subject to a $20 surcharge typically payable at the station before boarding. In reality you're unlikely to be checked. In practice, they allow almost anything on board provided it fits and you don't need help to carry it yourself. I've seen guitars brought on board and stowed in the overhead space. They do list an oversized fee now, but it sounds as if it's reserved for extreme cases.

I'd say be prepared, but for the most part don't worry about it. There's a small chance you'll be asked to pay.


----------



## jasper (Jan 28, 2017)

Thank you guys for quick answering! ^_^ I am a medical student, and I am going to have clinical rotations in UMMS.


More precisely, my luggage is 29 inches(75*49*27 cm)

(At first I planned to take megabus to Ann arbor, but local told me it would not be safe to take a bus in winter. :wacko: )


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 28, 2017)

jasper said:


> Thank you guys for quick answering! ^_^ I am a medical student, and I am going to have clinical rotations in UMMS.
> 
> 
> More precisely, my luggage is 29 inches(75*49*27 cm)
> ...


The buses are generally fine in the winter, but there is a chance the roads will be icy/snowy and the bus will be late because it has to go slower than usual. I-94 tends to get pretty icy, so I can understand why they recommended a train instead.

You'll enjoy the train more anyway.  Business class is comfortable, and you get free non-alcoholic beverages. Plus, when you leave Chicago, they often give the business class passengers first service in the cafe car before opening it up to the rest of the train. It's nice being able to beat the rush.

Are you going to spend any time in Chicago before going to Ann Arbor?

Congratulations on your clinical rotation! The various UM hospitals have a stellar reputation. What is your specialization?


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 29, 2017)

If you are traveling business class, you can definitely bring your 29 in bag on board. The business class coaches out of Chicago have 2-1 seating in 1/3rd of the cafe business class car. There is amply "on the floor" space for large luggage at the back of the car behind the business class seats. The cafe attendant is also the business class car attendant. On the opposite end of the business class car are tables for use of those who purchase food from the cafe and choose to eat at the tables.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

wow!  very clear information about the coaches!!

I have one more question, may I choose seat online prior to my trip.

I logged in my amtrak account and check my reservation, but I didn't see a place to choose seat.


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Jan 29, 2017)

Unlike Europe, you don't get assigned seats until you board the train (unless if you are in a sleeper, in which case you get assigned a compartment as soon as you reserve and pay). When you reserve a train, all you are doing is getting yourself a space on the train, but not for a particular seat.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 29, 2017)

While you cannot choose a seat, they board Business Class passengers first. You will wait in the Metropolitan Lounge, which is very nice, and they will announce when your train is boarding. They will tell you which track to walk to (they are labeled).

Then, you walk to the train itself, and when you see the first conductor, just let them know you're in Business Class. Generally, Business Class is on the front on the Wolverine, so they'll have you walk all the way down to the front of the train. There should be another conductor positioned near the front of the train, and they will assist you as well.

The Wolverine does not sell more seats than it has, so you are guaranteed a seat in Business Class. Here is a picture of the Business Class car:





(from FlyerTalk user Seat2A)

I always take a single seat if available so couples/groups can sit together in the double seats. The seats are really comfortable, with leg rests and foot rests. The seats are about 58 cm wide and have trays and cup holders. There is also a strip of outlets along the wall, under the window. Each seat pair gets one outlet.

On a rare occasion, they use an older Business Class car that doesn't have outlets, so be sure to charge your phone and laptop before boarding. I've only encountered this once out of many trips, though.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 29, 2017)

Once everyone has boarded, the conductor(s) will come around and scan tickets. Then, they'll put a colored slip above your seat to indicate your stop and how many people are traveling. This "reserves" your seat if you choose to get up and go to the cafe car or restroom.

This is a long-distance coach car, but it shows the seat checks hanging from the luggage rack:




(from Wikimedia Commons, user braniff747SP)


----------



## BCL (Jan 29, 2017)

Guest said:


> wow!  very clear information about the coaches!!
> I have one more question, may I choose seat online prior to my trip.
> I logged in my amtrak account and check my reservation, but I didn't see a place to choose seat.


There are no means to select a seat.

Long-distance trains may have a seat assigned or you by the time you board, but not always. Some crews may allow early passengers to self-select seats when boarding, but that changes to assigned seating as the train fills up. I've been on one train where passengers were first assigned to a particular car at a booth in the station, then given a seat assignment by an attendant before boarding the train.

On a regional train, the seating is generally open. Just board and pick a seat. Have your ticket ready for a conductor. Theoretically they can ask others to move if a group or family wants to be together.

You'll be fine.


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 29, 2017)

It used to be that you were supposed to take your seat check with you. Has that changed? There's been instances of theft of these things when a person leaves to go to the restroom.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 29, 2017)

Palmetto said:


> It used to be that you were supposed to take your seat check with you. Has that changed? There's been instances of theft of these things when a person leaves to go to the restroom.


It's really not an issue in Business Class on the Wolverine. It's usually full leaving Chicago, and everyone knows who is sitting where, thanks to it being a rather small size. (I think the BC car seats 15 people.)

Plus, the cafe car attendant is really good about making sure people don't head that way if they aren't seated in there. It's not like someone could wander in from Coach and take a seat. They'd be chased out pretty quickly.


----------



## BCL (Jan 29, 2017)

Palmetto said:


> It used to be that you were supposed to take your seat check with you. Has that changed? There's been instances of theft of these things when a person leaves to go to the restroom.


Depends. If you're just going to the lavatory and want to keep your seat, you're supposed to just leave it there. I've never really heard of anyone taking them to evade paying fares. I have heard of some people reproducing the old seat checks, learning how they're marked. However, they're always switching colors and each conductor has a slightly different way of doing it as well as unique handwriting.

On any long-distance train, I'm pretty sure the seat check is suppose to stay there. Besides that, most passengers are checked for tickets before boarding, so it's probably not as big an issue as with regional and corridor routes. I do remember being at NYP taking the Keystone, where we were checked for tickets before being allowed down to the platform.

Are they using the printed seat checks on the Wolverine now?


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 29, 2017)

BCL said:


> Are they using the printed seat checks on the Wolverine now?


No, unless something has changed in the last few weeks.

The conductor writes a number code to indicate which stop you are, rather than the city code, and then writes one slash mark underneath it (or two, if it's a couple/pair getting off at the same stop).

The colors change all the time. I've had seat checks in yellow, pink, blue, and green.

The Blue Water is the same. I haven't noticed an appreciable difference in the seat check procedure.


----------



## Eric S (Jan 30, 2017)

BCL said:


> Are they using the printed seat checks on the Wolverine now?


Like on the Capitol Corridor? I've only encountered those there, not on any other Amtrak services. Are they used elsewhere?


----------



## peter (Feb 7, 2017)

what about storage space in a roomette? there is no checked baggage option for our trip


----------



## PVD (Feb 7, 2017)

Wolverines don't have roomettes. You mentioned you were in B/C. there is usually ample space between the overhead and the floor at one end.


----------



## jebr (Feb 7, 2017)

peter said:


> what about storage space in a roomette? there is no checked baggage option for our trip


Depends on the train. A Superliner (two-story) train will have a luggage rack on the bottom level, but not much room in the roomette itself to store luggage. A Viewliner (single-story) train will have a luggage compartment above the ceiling that's attached to the room. It's a bit of a pain to get to, but there is room there for 1-2 suitcases.

Depending on your final destination, it may be possible to check baggage once you get to Chicago.


----------



## PVD (Feb 7, 2017)

I was only responding to the part about the Wolverine to Ann Arbor....


----------

